# mornington - late notice



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Would you have a look at this gorgeous day....

Have done my 'chores and the forcast is looking great out on the bay so im heading up morningon way for another bash at the squid and possibly head out deeper and try for a nice snapper.

Should be on the water by 3pm...either fishys or sunnyside


----------

